# US Immigration Lawyers in Dubai



## jaz87 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello,

I am new to the forum and I have been searching for threads or posts that recommend good US immigration lawyers and I have yet to find any. 

So, this is my question: does anyone know of any good US immigration lawyers with offices based in Dubai?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Try the USA Embassy in Dubai, they might be able to advise.


----------

